
No Photo Ban in Subways, Yet an Arrest - atestu
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/18/nyregion/18about.html?_r=4
======
pg
Did the NYT just change their policy about letting you read a certain number
of articles before making you register? The site tried to make me register to
read this even after I cleared all my nytimes.com cookies. Bugmenot, however,
worked perfectly.

This company is so incurably stupid...

~~~
ieatpaste
Actually, you just had to delete the "cookie expired" portion in the url.

------
ieatpaste
This is called abuse of authority. They won't drop all charges since they want
to save face; however, when they are proven wrong, it is our government who
must pay. Can we, as taxpayers, sue the individuals (such as the Sergeant)?

The hilarious part is that Robert Taylor works for MTA and he was
photographing MTA trains.

